# TOO MANY GOATS



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have too many goats! now that these kids are all at 9 weeks or just a week or 2 shy, I am so ready to start selling some of them....but I know I have to wait at least a couple more weeks. Plus my big girls--some are going to have to go! I just feel overwhelmed. Sorry.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How many goats do you have? I don't how some of you do it. I only have a few. I don't feel overwhelmed with the big girls and I'm only milking one. Can't imagine milking many. I do feel a little overwhelmed with the kids sometimes.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Why do you have to wait? Are they on their dams? Go ahead and put them up for sale and have buyers lined up for when they are ready.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

They are on their dams. I do have a deposit on one mother/daughter pair and a buckling. I think I will try to get some nice pics this weekend, put them on the website, and try to start getting some lined up. 
I currently have 10 does, but think I want to cut it down to 6.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Get them on FB Sandy. It is a really great asset to sales  A couple of nice shots, a little pedigree info, any milk records are helpful. Or if you have particular lines from show winning herds or DHIR that is also a bonus. 
Tam


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I like to teach the dam raised ones to take bottles, that way I can sell them or whatever if I want to. It really doesn't upset the dams if you leave at least one kid on them. It's when you take them all away they get upset.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

This time of year, the blessings are flowing. All the extra milk, the rain, new babies everywhere. 
It's time to turn those blessings into cash! LOL


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Sandy, Take your photos and put them on Craigs List ,Photos do wonders for selling.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I will! People are so visually-oriented, it's amazing.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Bella Star said:


> Sandy, Take your photos and put them on Craigs List ,Photos do wonders for selling.


 :yeahthat

I know that I don't even look at ads that don't have pics.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My kids are driving me a little nuts right now and I've only got three. They are just jumping on me over and over and over... but I still love them!


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

So what is "FB"? I had good luck on Craigslist.

Thanks,

Jolene


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Face Book.

Jolene you will love Face Book! Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

FB is Facebook.
I can relate to sometimes feeling overwhelmed with alot of goats. I currently have 10 bottle/lambar babies and 18 does in milk with 4 more to kid. Some of my milkers have one or two kids on them, but I still have to milk most of those with kids at least once a day. I've sold several through Craigslist and other forums. Pictures do help.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Should I take pics of each one individually? Or just a few of the playing and different poses? The last couple years I took
pics of them individually and posted them on our website with a bit of info on their lineage and their personality. But this year there are so many.....


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I would just take group photos. Most buyers are going to request specific photos anyways, so might as well save yourself some time in the beginning.

Ray


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't buy from group photos, I want to see the kid, dam's udder, info on the kid specifically. You will get a better price if your presentation is professional and you list them as individual stock. Well worth the extra effort. I'll be taking shots and posting mine today too.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree Jana. When I am looking, I want to see it all. I just bought a buckling where the owner was very gracious to provide many pictures. I am sure it was a hassle but I learned what I wanted to know and bought that little guy!


----------



## WGF (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree I dont even look at add's that dont have pics most of the time.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

But your forgetting Craigs-list ads only allow you to place 4 photos on the ad. So, unless your going to create a new ad for every individual and get 20 spams to go with every legimiate one your going to be spending alot of time. If you have plenty of time then go for it, but if your time is more valuable to you then putting up several group photos of 2,3,4 babies at a time and then go into detail on the written part. As doublebowgoats, and jana stated they will request the photos of dams and more shots anyways. No matter what photos you put up, people are always going to want more, just a fact.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

last year, and the year before, I put individual photos on the website. But I think for Craigslist I will take group photos and then list the website so people can look at individual goats. The does pics are already there.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

For craigslist I do group photos, but only with the kids I want to sell in them! One time I accidentally put up a photo of the doe kid pen- those are the ones everyone wanted! I do copious pictures for interested buyers from here, FB & other forums. I like to post pictures of the babies playing on FB, people like to look at baby goats, even me! :lol


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

I set up a seperte photobucket page for each goat as they are born. I note DOB, parents, and take pictures of the kids as they mature. This goes into their own electornic "file" which is grouped by years in my albums. 
(Example, Kids 2011, Ella X King B5 Buck) 
Then when I do a craigslist add, I simply put the links in the ad and pick the 4 "best" or flashiest to advertise with pictures. 
(As lets face it, flash helps to get noticed!)

A good website/photos/and marketing are the true heart to any good business IMO.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

yup, and I have a real flashy boy that I thought I would keep but I think I am going to let him go because I am satisfied with the buck I am going to keep (whittling down to one, I currently have two).


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

When using FB as a selling tool do you have a farm site in addition to your website? It has been suggested that I do a farm FB page as I am weary of putting information on a personal FB page. Do people just put in your farm name in FB to find you?

Anyone willing to let me take a look at theirs?

Info or suggestions please. 

Thanks again,

Jolene


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

An FB page is a good idea, especially if I make it public. I am going to get started trying to get pics of the kids individually in the next few days


----------



## nitrospeed16 (Aug 25, 2010)

Rambar Ranch said:


> But your forgetting Craigs-list ads only allow you to place 4 photos on the ad. So, unless your going to create a new ad for every individual and get 20 spams to go with every legimiate one your going to be spending alot of time. If you have plenty of time then go for it, but if your time is more valuable to you then putting up several group photos of 2,3,4 babies at a time and then go into detail on the written part. As doublebowgoats, and jana stated they will request the photos of dams and more shots anyways. No matter what photos you put up, people are always going to want more, just a fact.


I usually don't have too much of a problem with craigslist buyers requesting a ton of pics. Usually I just post the 4-pic maximum and if they want to see more photos of the parents, I'll email it to them privately. I've found it pretty easy to weed out the serious buyers from the bored people at work wasting time replying to goat ads  The serious buyers usually let the pedigree speak for themselves..the not-so-serious people usually want a ton of pics, and once you send those, they'll want a ton more. Window shopping I suppose..


----------



## nitrospeed16 (Aug 25, 2010)

old dominion said:


> When using FB as a selling tool do you have a farm site in addition to your website? It has been suggested that I do a farm FB page as I am weary of putting information on a personal FB page. Do people just put in your farm name in FB to find you?
> 
> Anyone willing to let me take a look at theirs?
> 
> ...


Jolene,

Here is a link to my fb page for my herd. http://www.facebook.com/ccaprines

You can create a business type facebook page, the only difference being that it is public and people won't need to add your page as a 'friend' to view it. They simply "like" the page and get your status updates for your herd on their newsfeed. 
The only reason I made a "personal" page for my herd is to have another neighbor for frontierville..

Hope this helps out some.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And just google.com yourself sometime, especially googlemaps.com  Want to see someones place before you bother driving the whole way to see their goats, there is satelite views of nearly all addresses now. If you hide your personal information you will not get sales. And don't bother with the FB goat for sale pages, they are just breeders listing to other breeders...maybe now that one has opened their FB page it will make a difference. Don't just friend goat folks, friend their friends...I have friended all my one friends alpaca folks and my husbands ridgeback folks and of course my political folks...soap sales don't get looked at by other goat folks who make soap...soap sales come from those who have never heard of goatmilk soap before...so friend folks who have hobbies that aren't yours. Don't limit yourself on FB to just goat people. I have a Lonesome Doe page and a me page, so that those who don't want to listen to my politics can just friend my goat page. I sold more milkers this year on my me page though...new folks aren't going to come from goat people once again. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Group photos for craigslist. I usually post a pic of dam too. Individual photos of dam and kid too if possible on your farm website.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought two does because of cute facebook pics this year. That is why I have double the amount of goats I had planned on. Cute pics are really hard to pass up sometimes. =)


----------



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hear you! When my husband said he wanted a few goats, I didn't think he meant 10! Now with babies, it is overwhelming. I am bottle feeding 3 at home right now plus our 3 children and I am pregnant to boot! LOL Then the other day, my husband said he wants to buy a few more!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Then the other day, my husband said he wants to buy a few more!


Goats, or children? :rofl


----------

